# Thread count on Ruff tough kennel?



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Does anyone happen to know the thread count on a ruff tough kennel is? looking so i can make some cheaper than the $20 tiedown that RT sells.


----------



## Sporting1 (Jan 25, 2013)

3/8-16


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sporting1 said:


> 3/8-16
> View attachment 16086
> View attachment 16087


Thank you that is exactly what I was thinking about doing


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

krazybronco2 said:


> Does anyone happen to know the thread count on a ruff tough kennel is? looking so i can make some cheaper than the $20 tiedown that RT sells.


You really threw Gooser on this one!

it made me think these kennels was made out of fabric.
(Thread count?)
rough tuff?

what you asked about is called threads per inch. OR "Pitch"

3/8 diameter x 16 threads per inch!
or, 3/8 - 16



Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

So,,,,,

ya have to be careful, considering that a 16 pitch has a crest every .062 thousandths of an inch.

A 10 mm x 1.5 bolt has a crest every .059 thousandths of an inch....

So,,, In other verbiage, make sure them bolts ain't made in Texas or France.

cause neither one will work....


gooser


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

MooseGooser said:


> So,,,,,
> 
> ya have to be careful, considering that a 16 pitch has a crest every .062 thousandths of an inch.
> 
> ...


will do and the worst part is I have a degree in mechanical engineering technology and completely forgot the technical term for pitch. guess working in nuclear power and not really dealing with the nuts and bolts of the plant you forget the basics.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

krazybronco2 said:


> will do and the worst part is I have a degree in mechanical engineering technology and completely forgot the technical term for pitch. guess working in nuclear power and not really dealing with the nuts and bolts of the plant you forget the basics.





Thats Me! The nut of the plant!

most engineers don't like dealin with me either

Dull pencil regards:

Gooser


----------



## Zach Taylor (May 20, 2013)

Great info.... just picked a RT kennel up and didn't want to pay $20 for a couple little brackets!


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Sporting1 said:


> 3/8-16
> View attachment 16086
> View attachment 16087



Where to find the connecting loop thingy?


----------



## Goose Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Another idea that I did is to take a piece of 3"x3" angle iron and match drill it for the box and then tap holes into your fifth wheel mounting bar in the bed of your truck. Makes it look very nice. I did not like the look of the strapes. I will take a picture tonight and post it tomorrow. I get a lot of comments on my set up. .....Yes I'm a Mechanical Engineer....LOL


----------



## dbart (Nov 21, 2013)

Ray Kirkpatrick said:


> Where to find the connecting loop thingy?


Also wondering. Only ones I have found around that size are for hanging pictures. Looking for something a little stronger than picture hangers.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ray Kirkpatrick said:


> Where to find the connecting loop thingy?


Here's where I got mine.... Heavy duty... Just the right size.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-4-Steel-D...e-2-400-Truck-Trailer-ATV-Strap-/291371639404


----------



## DLS (Jun 24, 2014)

How long is the bolt?


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#3076t13/=128ggsp


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

MooseGooser said:


> You really threw Gooser on this one!
> 
> it made me think these kennels was made out of fabric.
> (Thread count?)
> ...


Gooser,

I thought I was way ahead of you. I knew Ruff Tuff's weren't made of fabric . . . but since he was talking about Tie Down's . . . ya know them straps are made outta nylon and that's a fabric. So I was thinking maybe they had ta be ballistic strength ta be able to hold down the crate and an 80 lbs. Lab in case of an accident! Sometimes I think too hard!

Maybe if he'd asked about the screwy things that goes in the holes in the sides of the kennel I'd been a bit closer to figuring it out . . . but maybe not!

Swack

Swack


----------

